# New Member Introduction



## Germinator_81 (12 Jul 2012)

Hello everyone, I signed up to this site, because I will soon join the CF family. I applied for ROTP to be an AERE officer, and I am accepted. I begin my Junior Year at the end of this month at CMR St-Jean. I am looking forward to begin a new career, learn new things and meet new people. Cheers!


----------



## Bass ackwards (12 Jul 2012)

Good luck and welcome to the site.  :nod:


----------



## J_Delorme (14 Jul 2012)

Welcome,


Enjoy your training years. Listen to and trust your training NCO's. They may seem like they don't give a crap about you on course (aka ****), but they really do care that they are developing their future leaders. Their attitude and disposition has reason.  They are teaching you how to lead them. 

When you are finished trades courses, never forget what you experienced on course. Every single decision, no matter how insignificant it may seem, will have rippling effects down to your troops. Be logical and think before you speak. There are no take backs....

Your sacrifice is others gain. 

Good luck to you

J


----------



## nhinha (17 Jul 2012)

Congrats! When do you start? I applied for AERE officer as well but DEO, hoping to hear back soon


----------



## Germinator_81 (19 Jul 2012)

@Quo vadis

Thank you for the advice, I've never been one to disregard experience and talent. According to rank, I may be superior,but I value experience a lot. I will take time to listen to their advice, and from taht make the best decisions possible.

@nhinha  

Thank you, I begin my Orientation programme on July 29th, in St-Jean. I cannot wait! I hope everything works out in your favor bud!


----------



## nhinha (23 Jul 2012)

Thanks , I got news, I will start BMOQ on Aug 20th  ;D

I cannot wait either.


----------



## Ayrsayle (23 Jul 2012)

Germinator_81 said:
			
		

> @Quo vadis
> 
> Thank you for the advice, I've never been one to disregard experience and talent. According to rank, I may be superior,but I value experience a lot. I will take time to listen to their advice, and from taht make the best decisions possible.
> 
> ...



One of the best pieces of advice I have received came from a family member (an NCO) - we do different jobs with different responsibilities, but ultimately there is no "superior" - we can't do our jobs without them, but quite often they do theirs without us.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Jul 2012)

Germinator_81 said:
			
		

> @Quo vadis
> 
> Thank you for the advice, I've never been one to disregard experience and talent. According to rank, I may be superior,but I value experience a lot.



That's what they all say


----------



## Loachman (25 Jul 2012)

Congratulations and welcome to the Site.

But don't you DARE tell me what flashlight I can and cannot use once you're qualified.


----------

